# Debian lenny Pure-Ftpd FXP



## ubuntu (22. Juli 2010)

guten tage ich hätte da eine frage an euch unszwar geht es um folgendes, ich habe mir ienen 2. server gemietet und jetzt möchte ich halt alle daten vom 1. server wie z.b. ispconfig db´s webspace zum 2. server übertragen. ich wollte es über fxp erledigen auf auf einem webspace ca. 20gb daten liegen. als erstes dachte ich da an flashfxp nun bekomme ich da die fehlermeldung 

500 I won't open a connection to 212.***.***.*** (only to 83.***.***.***) das erste ist meine server ip und das zwite ist mein i-net ip.
ich habe auch im pure-ftpd conf order eine datei erstellt mit AllowFxp -> Yes
aber das hat auch nicht viel genützt.
ich bedanke mich schon mal im vorraus für eure bemühungen


----------



## Burge (22. Juli 2010)

warum so umständlich kopiere doch einfach per scp


----------



## ubuntu (22. Juli 2010)

wie kann ich das denn über scp veranstalten???


----------



## Burge (22. Juli 2010)

log ich auf dem quellrechner ein und dann


```
Eine Datei nach Host kopieren:
 scp [I]Quelldatei.bsp[/I] [I]Benutzer[/I]@[I]Host[/I]:[I]Verzeichnis[/I]/[I]Zieldatei.bsp[/I]
```
mit -r geht das auch mit Verzeichnisse.


----------



## ubuntu (23. Juli 2010)

vielen dank für deine tipp es hat mir sehr geholfen.
nochmals danke


----------



## Burge (24. Juli 2010)

kein Ding.


----------

